
Ask HN: How much did the founders of Lynda get during the LinkedIn acquistion? - byoung2
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crunchbase.com&#x2F;organization&#x2F;lynda-com<p>I&#x27;m not sure if the Crunchbase data is complete, but they were founded in 1995, took on $289 million only recently, and then were acquired for $1.5 billion. With typical dilution, how much do you think the founders made?
======
pathy
They took in the latest $186b in Jan 2015 at a ~ $1b valuation, or about 18.6%
of the equity.

Assuming the series A was for a similar proportion and that they had some
seedfunding and such in '95 it is probably safe to say that the owners got
somewhere between 30-50% ownership.

With that back of the napkin maths, $500-750m give or take.

Considering the the time between series B and acquisition was less than half a
year, I say that is a pretty decent ROI.

